# Chiller.



## Austin:) (Jun 13, 2007)

Does anyone know how this fog chiller was built




it says what he used and the general instructions... but it has a great result, and i just wanted to make sure.
thanks!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

hehe, that's actually one of mine! 

The fog enters a pipe through the side, then, there's a 90 degree elbow inside which points up, attached is a bit more PVC piping. There's a shelf of "egg crate" half way up inside and the pipe goes through a hole in that. So the fog is taken all the way to the top and has to push DOWN through several inches of ice, then it billows out a hole on the other side.

Adding a touch of salt to the ice makes it even colder. Although the ice melts a bit quicker, it's worth it. 

Just remember, MAKE the fog push through as much ice as possible!  Glad to like the chiller (sorry for the mess in the video too!).


----------



## Austin:) (Jun 13, 2007)

Like this..?








( excuse the crudeness )
and is the egg crate an actual egg crate the your eggs come in, or is it the mesh-looking stuff


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

That chiller is a variation of the Vortex Chiller. See this thread for more information than you'd ever want to have. Please be aware that this thread may have many broken links, but it is good reading.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

hey gmacted..that link to the vortex doesnt work


----------



## Austin:) (Jun 13, 2007)

I saw the manual and building it seems like a cheap and easy task.
Wonder he sells them for so much?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Austin, the picture is about right, but the pipe opens up above the ice and the fog pushes down through the ice and out an outlet on the bottom, no PVC.


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey JohnnyL,
Your chiller is like a scale model of mine!
I used a 35 gallon trash-can and a milk crate.

Yeah, I went way too far overboard! A 1700 watt fogger pumping fog through it for 6 hours barely melted any ice at all!

Your lid looks easier to seal too. I have to snap mine down then wrap it in duct tape to hold the fog in.

Maybe I'll plumb two foggers into it this year...


----------



## Austin:) (Jun 13, 2007)

JohnnyL 
Can you send some pictures of the inside?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Here's a diagram:










The yellow is egg crate, available at most hardware stores such as Home Depot/Lowes. The blue is ice cubes and the grey is the fog.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

turtle2778 said:


> hey gmacted..that link to the vortex doesnt work


There are a lot of broken links in that thread, but here is a link to the Vortex Manual.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

JohnnyL,

That really works great. But I thought there has to be an air space between the fogger output nozzle and the input for the chiller to work correctly? There doesn't appear to be one on your design. How did you get it to produce so much fog since it appears to be hooked up directly the the chiller? Thanks and great job.


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

maybe it's me but wouldn't it be easier to hook it up to the top and have the output on the bottom. instead of piping the fog up to the top with pvc.??


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Richie, there's about a 2" space between the fog machine outlet and the intake pipe to the chiller. Not sure what you mean about the amount of fog coming out. Basically, after a couple of seconds the entire chiller fills to the brim with fog so there's always a large amount pouring out.

jrzmac, that would work as well. I don't think it would make too much of a difference really, but it would seem more convenient, as far as moving the chiller around, to have the fogger sitting directly on top.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

There's not a day goes by that I don't want to play with my fog chillers ; ) Unfortunately it's not always feasible to do so.

@ jrzmac - You can try that design you drew up with the inlet inside the chiller container piping fog above the ice tray. But what we discovered about the Vortex design is that the 90 degree bend that goes from the bottom to the top just under the lid forcing the fog down thru the ice seems to be the trick to the design that works in most cases. (Or in gmacted's large fogger and 120 qt with 50lbs of ice set-up the inlet pipe at least is pointed upwards towards the ice below the ice tray (as opposed to thru the ice tray up underneath the lid). But try it see what happens. 

Also the small 5 gallon bucket with a small 400W fogger will work great indoors like JohnnyL's video shows but outdoors it's probably not large enough to hold enough ice (the ice will melt faster), cover enough area, probably not have enough velocity and will most likely get disrupted easily by a slight wind. JohnnyL could tell us better if he tried it outdoors. But it depends on what you use it for and where. 

The basic design seems to work at any size with personal slight modifications to the dimensions, materials, containers or attachments on the outlets based on the intended effect, the size of fogger, the area to be covered, the environment enlcosed or not or partially covered, hooked up to a prop, the amount of ice or type of ice used etc so forth. But that's what's cool about it (no pun intended).


----------

